# Where do I best post my adoption parenting questions and worries?



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi,

we had two LOs placed with us this autumn.
I have previously posted on the adoption chat thread, but that is currently much used by people who are preparing for or going through the adoption process, not so much those of us who have become parents.
I am a little worried that general parenting questions might worry and or upset people on that thread. Though have been much assured that is not the case (thanks!!).
Anyway, the other two long term threads are quite specifically for second time adopters or those who have also a birth child. I do not fit either group. Do people post their parenting questions generally as new topics?

Thanks for reading. Warning: I have a million questions ;-)

Anne


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Will pm you


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Post away Anne ! I must admit I don't post very much at all now as your right there doesn't seem to be a place to do so!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Same here x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

You can always post in here 'Parenting Adopted Children', we (adopters) will always reply if we can.

Or you can request access to 'Post Placement' here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=contact

Although there isn't a 'chat' thread on this board, you could always start one


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone.
Wynnster, pm received!

aaa and galaxy g - see you either in the post placement group or under specific topics/questions in the parenting adopted children section.

Anne


----------

